# Extra Lean Beef Mince



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I just wanted to know how many of you guys eat Extra Lean Beef Mince?

I found the following at Asda and it contains only 3g of fat per 100g but I've noticed

that a lot of people especially those who are cutting tend to stay away from Beef even

if it is extra lean.

Chicken on the other hand contains 1.7g of fat per 100g so that difference isn't really

that bad when I think about it.

I myself am tyrying to stay as lean as possible and only really stick to chicken but have

salmon 3 times a week. I was considoring throwing in some Extra Lean Beef Mince as

another meat in my diet just to be a little diverse with what I eat.

Extra Lean Beef Mince:

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/catalog/sectionpagecontainer.jsp?skuId=1964615&departmentid=1214921923769&aisleid=1214921924657&startValue=

Chicken Breast Fillets:

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1325678790065

Also, why is it that diced chicken contains more fat? Isn't it just chicken that's cut up into smaller pieces LOL:

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1325678798902


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Its fine, love the stuff, a nice change to chicken.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Its fine, love the stuff, a nice change to chicken.


x2


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Haven't eaten chicken for ages, beef mince makes up about 75% of my diet.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hell yes, even just the 'regular' lean mince. Just brown it in a saucepan and then poor the water and fat away. You're good to go!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Love a bit of lean steak mince, just brown it off then throw in a jar of Uncle Ben's Chilli. Can't remember exact macros as they're written down on my other PC, 1/2 KG of mince along with the sauce comes in at 1150 cals and can be split according to your goals obv.

The diced chicken mystery I've no idea about


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't even bother getting lean mince, just drain the fat off or if you really want to get anal about it wash cooked mince under boiling water which will get rid of any remaining fat.

Nothing wrong in having a little saturated fat in the diet, after all our sex hormones are made from cholesterol.

LIDL has cheap mince on offer this weekend, £1.09 for 500grms. I usually get 20 or 30 kilos and chuck it in the chest freezer.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

500 gram a day


----------



## alr124 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kiwi said:


> I don't even bother getting lean mince, just drain the fat off or if you really want to get anal about it wash cooked mince under boiling water which will get rid of any remaining fat.
> 
> Nothing wrong in having a little saturated fat in the diet, after all our sex hormones are made from cholesterol.
> 
> LIDL has cheap mince on offer this weekend, £1.09 for 500grms. I usually get 20 or 30 kilos and chuck it in the chest freezer.


lidl mince is absolutely gopping. I bought some once and it was nothing but gristle


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I sometimes like to get 1kg of high quality minced meat, fry up with olive oil, fresh chillies, and a couple of Oxo cubes (for extra meaty flavor)

I'll snack on it in bowls of about 200g and serve with a handful of nuts or something like that, maybe veg if i'm feeling extravagant lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't beat oxo cubes lol! Lush.

It's one of my staple meals...

A large cauldron pot is required!

1.5kg lean mince, along with two large onions and 1/2 bulb of squashed and chopped garlic, all fried in a bit of coconut oil.

Once browned off and drained I add a carton of passata, a tin of chopped toms, tomato puree, 3 or 4 oxo cubes, a ton of italian herbs, load of chilli flakes, whatever other herbs & spices I fancy trying. Ground black pepper too.

Meanwhile I've had a ton of carrots cooking in the microwave. These get drained and added, along with whatever veg you want. I generally choose from peppers, chilli peppers, mushrooms, celery, leeks, parsnips, peas, sweetcorn, kidney beans, green beans. I try and vary the selection so that it's a little bit different each time.

I then pop the lid on and let it simmer for an hour or two, stirring every now and then. Once cooled I then bag it up into freezer bags and freeze all but 2 or 3 of them. Lasts me a week or so. Slurp!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Can't beat oxo cubes lol! Lush.
> 
> It's one of my staple meals...
> 
> ...


That sounds bloody delicious :thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

mmmm minnnnnce


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Raptor said:


> That sounds bloody delicious :thumb:


Bloody does as well, I'm frothing at the gash here!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol!! Well get yourselves down here and I'll get some out the freezer!! Nice to see you back on here Rams! Hope you're well mate. :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Bloody does as well, I'm frothing at the gash here!!!


Same in fact i'm gonna have some mince for lunch :beer:



defdaz said:


> lol!! Well get yourselves down here and I'll get some out the freezer!! *Nice to see you back on here Rams*! Hope you're well mate. :thumb:


x2


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Mince makes up the majority of my meals too, chicken is dull..

Even dieting on mince for my last show and looked my best ever on it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DB said:


> Mince makes up the majority of my meals too, chicken is dull..
> 
> Even dieting on mince for my last show and looked my best ever on it


Doesn't beef contain large amounts of natty creatine? Can't remember the exact amount


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

My weekly lunch mince recipe.

Two bags of Mince (1kg)

One bag of frozen veg (1kg)

Jar of sauce as it was a bit dry and I'm pretty much just maintaining my dress size at the moment.

Looks like dog off tastes nice and is cheap as chips. In fact cheaper because I get the smart price stuff :thumb:

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/update_nutrition_facts/18193037


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You UKM chaps are well behind the curve, it's all about the slow cooker nowadays!

Just get a load of mince (or any old cheap cuts for that matter), sling it in the slow cooker with veg and seasoning, leave it all day, then Robert's your fathers brother.

Awesome food with zero effort!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Contest said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to know how many of you guys eat Extra Lean Beef Mince?
> 
> ...


extra lean beef mince only, if that one not available, chicken then  and never buy diced chicken, or sliced chicken breast as usually thats lower quality and not necessarily chicken breast; i guess after eating chicken for 24 weeks 7days a week its very easy to recognise what is what


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

fitness said:


> extra lean beef mince only, if that one not available, chicken then  and never buy diced chicken, or sliced chicken breast as usually thats lower quality and not necessarily chicken breast; i guess after eating chicken for 24 weeks 7days a week its very easy to recognise what is what


Even if it's advertised as chicken breast on the label? That's a bit misleading LOL. I tend to buy diced as I don't

have to dice it myself when I bring it back home.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't mean to double post but I posted my last post in the wrong thread LOL.

Here it is again anyways...

To be honest I'm not very picky when it comes to flavouring meat. When I make chicken all I add is lemon juice and paprika.

With salmon it's just a little bit of lemon juice. After creating this thread, I had a massive urge for beef so I went to Tesco

and picked up some extra lean beef mince. I basically just rolled the mince into a ball and then flattened them so that they

resembled burgers. Whacked them in the George Foreman for 10 minutes and then ate them with brown rice and vegetables.

In all fairness I think they tasted absolutely amazing with nothing added to them LOL.

I was really surprised to see that literally no fat came out of them though when I grilled them. I think I'll be eating beef and salmon

twice a week with the rest of my meals consisting of chicken.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Contest said:


> Don't mean to double post but I posted my last post in the wrong thread LOL.
> 
> Here it is again anyways...
> 
> ...


I add chopped chillies to my home made burgers and oxo or gravy granules, made this today... fried 800g aberdeen angus minced steak with oxo, fresh chillies and some chunks of fresh chorizo:


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

yep love the stuff, i have a nice sauce with it and have sweet potato mashed with normal potato and some peas and carrots, loads of protein/carbs/fats


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I add chopped chillies to my home made burgers and oxo or gravy granules, made this today... fried 800g aberdeen angus minced steak with oxo, fresh chillies and some chunks of fresh chorizo:


That looks f*cking delicious mate. Is Angus Mince classed as lean or extra lean mate? I've noticed that lean mince has roughly 14g of fat per 100g so if

your having 800g of mince, that's a whopping 112g of fat LOL.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Contest said:


> That looks f*cking delicious mate. Is Angus Mince classed as lean or extra lean mate? I've noticed that lean mince has roughly 14g of fat per 100g so if
> 
> your having 800g of mince, that's a whopping 112g of fat LOL.


Yeah this is high fat, it's 10% so 800g is 80g and i add 20g EVOO to that too, but i'm on keto so it's all good :thumb:

If i was eating large amounts of carbs then i'd have the extra lean stuff, tastes nearly as good anyway


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

just cook the mince, then run water through it and repeat twice, makes it much leaner.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Contest said:


> Even if it's advertised as chicken breast on the label? That's a bit misleading LOL. I tend to buy diced as I don't
> 
> have to dice it myself when I bring it back home.


tesco was fined for misleading prices, misleading adds, out of dated food - cant blame me for being picky  i prefer to buy whole breasts and cut them myself, so im sure thats what im paying for 

http://www.bracknell-forest.gov.uk/news.htm?itemid=77888

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/news/article-1594938/Tesco-fined-for-misleading-ads.html

http://www.newstalk.ie/2011/news/tesco-fined-for-mis-leading-pricing/


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Home made burgers, with onion garlic, chilli, 1 egg to bind and s&p.

Shape into burgers, cook in frying pan, no need for oil.


----------

